# Sonderzeichen aufrufen



## ziriander (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

mann kan doch über die Tastenkombination alt + Zahl die Sonderzeichen wie z.B. ë usw. aufrufen. Nur bei meinem Rechner klappt das nicht. (WinXP) Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2003)

Das sollte eigentlich auf jedem Rechner funktionieren, Du musst nur daruf achten die Ziffern vom Nummernblock und nicht die vom Alpha-numerischen Bereich zu nehmen, außerdem sollte Num-Lock an sein/leuchten ( sonst sendest Du zum Teil Cursorpositionsignale links, rechts, etc. ).

Und sollte es sich um einen Laütop handeln, muss evtl. noch eine "Funktionstaste" gedrückt werden, weil es ja keinen Nummernblock gibt, bzw. der im Aalphanumerischen Bereich verteilt ist als dritte Funktion auf Tasten.


----------



## ziriander (21. Juni 2003)

Aha, das klärt natürlich alles. Den Nummernblock habe ich noch nie für irgendwas genutzt und in diesem Fall natürlich auch nicht. Jetzt klappt es. Danke

Ich habe mich schon immer gewundert, wozu das der Nummernblock überhaupt da ist.


----------

